
Ask HN: Networking tutorial for DevOps - erkanerol
I have trouble understanding the networking parts in Docker and Kubernetes. Do you have book&#x2F;tutorial recommendation for developers?
======
dozzie
It was designed to be as magical as possible, so that programmers that work
with network don't need to learn how to configure networking (which is a dumb
idea on its own). I don't think there's a good description anywhere.

